# Paulaner Oktoberfest



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/4/04)

Tried one of these last night and bugger me if it's not an absolutely stunning beer.
It is incredibly malty which could come from 2 or 3 decoctions, I'm just guessing here. Maybe do a single infusion with some melanoidin malt.
Anyway has anyone out there got a good AG recipe for something remotely similar
to Paulaner Oktoberfest? Barry? Doc? I won't be able to brew this till I get back from Cairns but I can dream off drinking it all the time.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (21/4/04)

Sorry, don't have a recipe for the Paulaner Oktoberfest.
Have one for the Spaten Oktoberfest and the Hacker-pschorr. Have brewed the Spaten Oktoberfest which is awesome.

Only Paulaner I have a recipe for is the Salvator.

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/4/04)

But I have actually ordered the Marzen-Oktoberfest Style series book for my birthday. If there is anyting in that I'll post it when it arrives.

Doc


----------



## Snow (22/4/04)

There's a very good AG recipe for Oktoberfest on the Craftbrewers website in the recipe section that was recommended to me by a good brewer who said this was pretty much as good as it gets. I don't know how close it is to Paulaner, though. I think it is Ray Mills' recipe. I have made this one, but it is still lagering (7 weeks so far). I used a double decoction, which was a lot of mucking around, but those in the know reckon you need to decoct to get that signature maltyness. I'm bottling it next week, so I'll let you know how it turns out in about a month.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/4/04)

Thanks Doc and Snow.
Doc, can you post both those Oktoberfest recipes please.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (23/4/04)

No worries.
Here is the first


----------



## Doc (23/4/04)

and the second.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/4/04)

Excellent work Doc, thanks.  

C&B
TDA


----------

